# pinstripes by angelo



## denaswangin (Mar 13, 2005)

any pics of angelos work?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

im sure in the pinstripe topic in post your rides


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Thats a great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

My buddies lincoln


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

he is stripeing my 63 post pics soon


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 18 2009, 11:34 PM~13047225
> *he is stripeing my 63 post pics soon
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ANGELO DID MY LAC AND MY 64 VERT AND MY SONS PEDAL CAR, I REALLY LIKE ANGELOS WORK HE IS A COOL AS DUDE TO ME AND MY FAMILY AND YES I WILL USE HIM AGAIN


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

and he also did this


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 19 2009, 07:43 PM~13054712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 all the way!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 








happening as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 19 2009, 09:30 PM~13055262
> *and he also did this
> 
> 
> ...


THE GIRL OR THE CAR...? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
NICE...... BOTH OF THEM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 20 2009, 03:38 AM~13054646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


met angelo once at homies one cool guy to chat with.

and he has a level on his eye his lines are straight as fuck


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

HOMIE PAPA SMURF


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 20 2009, 10:14 PM~13065263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 21 2009, 11:30 PM~13073334
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i seen this thing done!!!!!! and it is sick :biggrin: :biggrin: 
lets see some pics


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

Yup, he's good. He just laid hands on my 52 Trokita on Wednesday in the barn,also did my son's pedal car :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Feb 22 2009, 08:09 PM~13081037
> *Yup, he's good. He just laid hands on my 52 Trokita on Wednesday in the barn,also did my son's pedal car :thumbsup:
> *


Pics ??? :nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 23 2009, 07:48 PM~13091953
> *Pics ???  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE..... HERE IS WHAT HE DID......


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Angelo is a first class "G" I just got my 66ragtop and my son's low bike done by the man.......sure glad he is up here at our disposal.................

































More pics to come...........


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mr angelo the striper ask me to post that he is available if you any one has any stripeing for him to do give him a call!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Angelo did my car very good work


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2009, 01:09 AM~13136201
> *Angelo did my car very good work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2009, 01:09 AM~13136201
> *Angelo did my car very good work
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car bro........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 28 2009, 10:30 AM~13137925
> *Beautiful car bro........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x59


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2009, 02:09 AM~13136201
> *Angelo did my car very good work
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RUDY :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

angelo's lines are very thin and strait veryt good jod thanks angelo


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 4 2009, 07:29 PM~13184453
> *angelo's lines are very thin and strait veryt good jod thanks angelo
> *


pics homie..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 28 2009, 11:30 AM~13137925
> *Beautiful car bro........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

how much is it to get the gold/silver leafing done???average,anybody know??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RuffNeck Rill_@Mar 12 2009, 10:15 PM~13267101
> *how much is it to get the gold/silver leafing done???average,anybody know??
> *


depends on how much you want done......can start as low as 400 and go as much as you have to spend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

he thet my caddy about 3 years ago! clean work!


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

I just called him...I'm excited...


----------



## sik350 (Jun 19, 2008)

Always in the crocs!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

hope he wants to come to North Carolina. I love his lines. Perfect


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sik350_@Jun 5 2009, 09:59 AM~14103295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I should striping in my crocs,maybe I would get a little better! Angelo does some top notch work


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

where can i find angelo


----------



## milkmanracer (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all this is Kyle from the 805 and Angelo hooked my ride up tight. Here is my 81 regal Angelo did for me
http://emob621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29.../1257029271.jpg
http://emob621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29.../1257029257.jpg
http://emob621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29.../1257029255.jpg
http://emob621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29.../1257029254.jpg


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 21 2009, 04:51 PM~14256406
> *where can i find angelo
> *


He is at my house right now doing a couple rides. He is one cool as cat and down to kick it while he is striping. Cant say enough positive things about him. :biggrin:


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Nov 16 2009, 01:08 PM~15681168
> *He is at my house right now doing a couple rides. He is one cool as cat and down to kick it while he is striping. Cant say enough positive things about him.  :biggrin:
> *


Ill put up a picture of the car when he is done with the pin stripes.


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. GOON_@Nov 21 2009, 12:08 PM~15738148
> *
> *


A couple rides he did this weekend in Windsor Cali. Angelo does the cleanest work! TTT ! :biggrin: 















































Angelos Book.


----------



## KEN DOGG (Feb 23, 2010)

HES GETTING DOWN ON MINE RIGHT NOW ILL POST PICS TOMARROW :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

ANGLEO'S ONE OF KIND PIN STRIPPER AND A HELLVA FRIEND!!!!!!
DID  MY LINCOLN TOP AND BUTTOM!!!FIRST SHOW OUT PHOENIX LOWRIDER SHOW FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM LUXURY!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE LONG HOURS 
OF WORK TO GET THE CAR THERE..


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

just did this one on friday june 11...

hit me up if ya'll need any work done...


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone know if he's make house calls again in NM


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jun 13 2010, 12:57 PM~17775023
> *just did this one on friday june 11...
> 
> hit me up if ya'll need any work done...
> ...


 Nice! Did you clear it yet? That thing looks good bro. 
Angelo will be in Windsor again tommorrow for the Sonoma County Riders.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

just to let everyone know we have a topic under LOWRIDER GENERAL so plz go there we check it every day and we post up some pics there.......


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

just to let everyone know we have a topic under LOWRIDER GENERAL so plz go there we check it every day and we post up some pics there.......


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

just to let everyone know we have a topic under LOWRIDER GENERAL so plz go there we check it every day and we post up some pics there.......


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

just to let everyone know we have a topic under LOWRIDER GENERAL so plz go there we check it every day and we post up some pics there and also angelo and i r opening a shop. so check us out n lowrider general.........


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Master work


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by denaswangin_@Aug 12 2005, 06:04 PM~3607046
> *any pics of angelos work?
> *






















































Angelo's work on Juanito's ride....




































Mando's ride, getting dome up...



































The master at work......Angelo


Angelo doin' big things....La Gente CC would like to thank Angelo for the fantastic work he's done for our club


More to come soon...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

nice work on them rides


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

The Master himself....


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Angelo puttin in work on Lil Ricky's ride....
























































































Angelo doing it up for Del Valle CC...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Feb 11 2011, 11:11 PM~19850243
> *Angelo puttin in work on Lil Ricky's ride....
> 
> 
> ...


really like the job on that monte..


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

How do u get ahold of Angelo ?


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

MASTER PIECE BY ANGELO
























FIRST LOWRIDER TO MAKE SNAP-ON TOOLS CALENDER TECH TOYS 2012
















THANKS MY BROTHER!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Angelo is in Sacramento CA. right now as we speak anyone looking to get strip work done give him a call at 510-825-1780


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

64Rag said:


> Angelo is in Sacramento CA. right now as we speak anyone looking to get strip work done give him a call at 510-825-1780


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

contact info??:dunno:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Do you guys clear the whole car after silver leafing?? Does he just lay clear over the pattern? If so how does it hold up?


----------



## shockker559 (Aug 19, 2010)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone who knows Angelo knows what a character he is, how many of us have sat with him while he was striping and had long conversations, he always made you feel like you have known him forever. Please send your prayers for him....
An old friend and someone we all have known or heard of is very ill and has terminal cancer. I spoke with him last night and needless to say it was an emotional conversation. He has laid his hands on thousands of cars and made the world a little brighter. I wish you well my friend and will continue to text you and call you and share a memory or 2. Keep the fight in you and the spirits well. 


If you want to keep up with Angelo, his sister is keeping a daily journal.
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/angelomaisano


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

One of the homies went today to see him today. Please send your prayers out to him. This trip to Northern Cali this time was cause I needed him to come up and fix some stripping on my car. He camped out in front of my house for almost a week in is RV. Just a all around good guy.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

Angelo has passed away this morning :angel:


----------



## ostrichcutty (Jan 19, 2010)

Rip angelo..


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

RIP MR ANGELO:angel:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

RIP Angelo.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

RIP Angelo.


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

Rip angelo...... Loved his work....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We should all remember the way he lived and all the people he's met not to mention all the rides he's touched, I'm smiling thinking bout passing a fatty with him rest in peace my friend


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

*You are truly missed!!!*

Nothing really I can say... Never thought I would be responding to something of the sort on layitlow. You are in the best place you can be now smiling down on us all. 

R.I.P. brother!!!
Amos Family


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

r.i.p you will be missed


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

RIP


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

R.I.P to a legend in the game god bless you Angelo and you family:angel:


----------

